# wellness and innova..



## aimeewhat (Apr 7, 2011)

i have been doing my research on different dog foods for weeks. this research includes asking other dog owners, questioning vets, reviews, and internet research. i found that home-cooked meals and raw-feeding are both very great things, but my vet said that it would be safer and easier to feed high-quality dog food, because it would be easier and cooking for a chi is acutally very risky because of the way their stomachs and intestines are built. i came to find that wellness stews and innova dry are the best choices for my chi since they have ever so delicate digestive systems. i found that neither of them have any grains, or any other contreversial ingredients. i have chosen these two foods to feed my chi to keep him long living and healthy! i was just wanting some feedback on others that feed these foods before i go and buy it. just some final research.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been feeding Paco wellness for since I got him about 2 1/2 years and he's doing great, I also have been giving him missing link the vet formula for the past month in an effort to improve his coat. Hope this helps.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not feed raw from my kitchen (I feed dehydrated raw from a company) but MANY people do with GREAT success and for MANY years. My vet is perplexed by what I feed and frankly he is more comfortable with offering a processed, canned or packaged food. I have one baby who has had chronic colitis since we got her. I have now convinced him that I know more than he about diet and nutrition and I had to sort out her issues on my own with the help of people here. He could not help beyond the choices he offered and those did not work for us.

I believe that people have to choose what to feed based on their lifestyle, their research and education and their choice. 

I found these 2 sites to be very helpful. Sorry if I am sharing information you already know!
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Best of things to you as you find what is best for you and your baby!!
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## aimeewhat (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks so much guys


----------

